# Hornets' Chris Paul raring to get back on court in new system



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES - As an elite NBA point guard, the New Orleans Hornets' Chris Paul is used to making adjustments, often on the fly while barreling towards an unwitting opponent. The past two weeks, however, Paul has been trying to adapt while not on the court.


Could possibly return within 10 days.



> Neither Paul nor Bower would issue a timetable for a return, but it could be within 10 days, based on the amount of work Paul is doing now.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/12/new_orleans_hornets_chris_paul_2.html


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Get back soon Chris. My fantasy team needs you.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

J.A. Adande reported on CP3's pre-game workout at Staples.



http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/11135/chris-paul-shoots-and-passes-then-sits

And Hornets radio analyst Sean Kelley took a pic of CP getting some work in on the Staples court.




> http://twitpic.com/rs7m8 - @oneandonlycp3 rehabin with Mark Cranston. Gettin close I think


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Paul should fit this new system like a glove. This will be a top team over the second half of the season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VCHighFly said:


> Paul should fit this new system like a glove. This will be a top team over the second half of the season.


I sure hope you're right VCHighFly. My initial thoughts were the Hornets got better over the offseason and I guess they did because in no way would I have expected them to win ANY games at all with CP sidelined. I also wish Diogu could someday get on the floor. When West is sucking or is in foul trouble and Songaila is in foul trouble, that next guy at that position could fill in.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Hornets' best 10 (when fully healthy) are definitely a top 5 unit in the West.

PG Chris Paul (36 min)/Darren Collison (12)
SG Morris Peterson (28)/Marcus Thornton (20)
SF Peja Stojakovic (28)/James Posey (20)
PF David West (36)/Darius Songaila (12)
C Emeka Okafor (36)/Ike Diogu (12)

That grouping actually makes me smile as a Hornets fan. Okafor, Collison, and Songaila are playing at a high level right now. West, Peja, and Thornton have shown some flashes of brilliance so far. If Peterson and Posey can establish a little consistency and Paul/Diogu can come back healthy, this team has very little weakness. They have units that can play fast (CP3/Collison/Thornton/West/Diogu) or slow (CP3/Posey/Peja/West/Okafor). They can defend and rebound (Paul/Peterson/Posey/Diogu/Okafor). They can shoot including having good free throw shooters down the stretch (Paul/Thornton/Peja/West/Songaila). They seem to be sharing the ball and playing with much more effort lately. The only problems I see are Devin Brown, Bobby Brown, and Hilton Armstrong getting minutes that should belong to Paul, Diogu, and Mo Pete.


----------

